# Fremddämpfer in Nicolai



## derearl (28. Januar 2011)

Hi,
Lese gerade im neuen Nicolai Katalog, dass davon abgeraten wird Dämpfer von Fremdherstellern in seinem Rahmen einzubauen, da die von Nicolai verbauten Daempfer speziell auf die Charakeristik des jeweiligen Rahmens abgestimmt sind. Soweit so gut.

Ist das schon immer so gewesen?

besten Gruss
earl


----------



## Ti-Max (28. Januar 2011)

Moin,

gilt meines Wissens nur für den CCDB.

Alle anderen Dämpfer dürften Standardware sein. Abstimmung bezieht sich bei RS m.E. auf den verwendeten Tune.

Habe mir den Passus mal im Katalog angeschaut. Hier geht es wohl primär um Cross-Selling, also den Mitverkauf von Dämpfern bei Rahmenbestellung.

Ich würde mir Dämpfer nicht direkt bei Nicolai bestellen, die Preise sind leider nicht marktüblich.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derearl (28. Januar 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort! Hatte auch das Gefühl das das erstmal nur um den CCDB Dämpfer geht. Na denn bin ich ja noch beruhigter .


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Januar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Abstimmung bezieht sich bei RS m.E. auf den verwendeten Tune.



Kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## stuk (28. Januar 2011)

und der im letzten jahr von N so hochgelobter RS monarch e tune in 216 funktioniert nach meinen empfinden nicht so gut wie mein fox fremdkauf.
aber ist auch immer geschmackssache.
mfg


----------



## Ferkelmann (31. Januar 2011)

Welches Vivid Air Tune ist denn das richtige für mein Helius FR?
Eingebaut hab ichs hier im Forum schon gesehen, find den Post aber nicht mehr.

Hab mir den Katalog auch erstmalig zuschicken lassen. Nach dem Durchlesen hatte ich irgendwie das dringende Bedürfnis eine Bank zu überfallen


----------



## Xiper (31. Januar 2011)

Also 200er Vivid Air hat ja 57mm Hub. Übersetzungsverhältnis: 167mm/57mm ~ 2.9. Ich würde von einer linear/progressiver Kennlinie ausgehen, ist nach Tabelle ein C-Tune.







Obs wirklich in der Praxis das Beste ist, wird dir kaum jemand sagen können.


----------



## OldSchool (1. Februar 2011)

Passend ist Tune B oder die neue Bezeichnung MM .


----------



## sluette (2. Februar 2011)

ich bin mal äußerst gespannt auf meinen neuen dhx4.0 coil dämpfer.
nachdem ich gestern von den jungs von www.cdrei.de erfahren habe das es bei fox auch verschiedene tunes gibt (was mir nicht bekannt war) sehe ich die sache mittlerweile kritisch, da es sich bei meinem dämpfer wahrscheinlich um einen OEM handelt der für TREK spezifiziert wurde. naja, mal abwarten bis ich die passende feder habe und testen kann...


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Februar 2011)

Also zumindest die Aftermarket DHX haben keine verschiedene Tune Stufen. Bei speziellen OEM Dämpfer für Hersteller sieht das vermutlich anders aus.


----------



## stuk (2. Februar 2011)

@sluette:
erstmal testen und dann weitersehen.
wenn der für den schwimmenden Trekhinterbau spezifiziert wurde, könnte er leicht überdämpft sein. muss aber nicht und kann sehr wahrscheinlich mit den druckstufen und zugstufe reguliert werden.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Februar 2011)

Also Nicolai hat mir heute, analog Old School, geantwortet. Sie empfehlen für das Helius das Mid-Tune.


----------



## Schnapsi (3. Februar 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> gilt meines Wissens nur für den CCDB.


Warum gilt das für den CCDB? Der einzige bei dem man die ganzen Tunes selber einstellen kann? Das macht keinen Sinn...


----------



## MLK-LAW (3. Februar 2011)

Ich kann mir das auch nur schwer vorstellen. Bau mir gerade ein ION mit meinem "alten" CCDB auf. Der Clou am DB ist ja dass man ihn komplett und unabhängig einstellen kann. Ev. sind die Standard-Shims angepasst aber wenn man kein racer ist oder die "Prinzessin auf der Erbse" wird man's nicht merken. CC sagt zwar dass sie jeden Dämpfer speziell für einen Rahmen bauen (also wenn man direkt in USA bestellt) damit sind aber nur die entsprechenden Einbaubreiten gemeint (lt. Malcolm bei CC).


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Februar 2011)

Schnapsi schrieb:


> Warum gilt das für den CCDB? Der einzige bei dem man die ganzen Tunes selber einstellen kann? Das macht keinen Sinn...



So steht es zumindest im Katalog. Keine Ahnung, was an dem CCDB von N anders ist als bei der Aftermarket-Ware

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## de´ AK77 (3. Februar 2011)

Meines Wissens nach werden die DB, aufgrund der engen Kooperation Seitens Nicolai mit CC, auf die dementsprechenden Übersetzungverhältnisse eines Modells geshimed.


----------



## lakekeman (5. Februar 2011)

Der DB ist extra mit einem so weitem Verstellbereich der Druck- und Zugstufen ausgestattet, dass der Dämpfer für alle Bikes identisch ausgeliefert wird.
Ich fände es sehr faszinierend, wenn CC diese Philosophie nun für Nicolai über den Haufen wirft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnapsi (6. Februar 2011)

Jop, das wäre mir auch schleierhaft. Was soll man ändern, wenn eh alles einstellbar ist, macht irgendwie keinen Sinn. Was aber natürlich denkbar ist, dass Nicolai die Dämpfer entsprechend so einstellt, dass es Ihrer Meinung nach für das Bike stimmt.


----------



## John McLeash (7. Februar 2011)

Das ist ein Gerücht das der CCDB universell auf alles einstellbar ist.
Da die Druck und Zugstufen über Feder und Vorspannkraft arbeiten ist nur der Auslösepunkt einstellbar aber nicht die Kennlinie.

Du kannst ja keine auch deine Federkennlinie nicht verändern wenn du am Hineterbau die Vorspannkraft auf die Hauptfeder erhöhst.

Kann mir schon vorstellen das die Shims am Hauptkolben und die Härte der kleinen Federn in den Druck und Zugstufen einen grossen Unterschied machen.

Das der Dämpfer universell fü alles einsetzbar ist hat noch nie gestimmt habe schon oft gelesen das bei unterschiedlichen Ü-Verhältnissen der Dämpfer nicht immer optimal funktioniert und viele wieder auf Customdämpfer umgestiegen sind wie den BOS und AvA Dämpfer die speziell auf Hinterbau, Fahrer und Fahrstil abgestimmt sind.

Das ist auch ein Teil Marketingstrategie von CC das sie sagen der Dämpfer sei für alles geeignet, was aber stimmt ist das der Dämpfer einen weiten Einstellbereich hat und sich wenn alles passt optimal fährt.


----------



## stuk (7. Februar 2011)

endlich hat es mal einer gesagt


----------



## lakekeman (7. Februar 2011)

Direkt von CC, falls Englisch beherrscht wird:

Can you valve a Double Barrel shock for me and my bike?

The Double Barrel eliminates the need for "custom valving". The Double Barrel is so user adjustable that you (the rider) custom tune the shock yourself, to match your conditions, riding style, and trail/course. Instead of having to send the shock off for tuning, you just turn the external adjusters to dial in your unique settings.


Ob du das für Quark hältst oder nicht ist deine Sache. Der Dämpfer wird trotzdem so geliefert


----------



## keiner (8. Februar 2011)

also - ich habe den bos an meinem ersten afr gehabt. bestellt ueber sportsnuts. das war ziemlich perfekt.

jetzt - nachdem das erste afr geklaut war - habe ich mir wieder eins bestellt und zwar mit dem double barrel. nicht, weil ich daran glaube, dass der besser ist oder besser von nicolai abgestimmt werden kann, sondern, weil das angebot, wenn man den ueber nicolai bestellt, ein wirklich faires angebot ist. wie er funktioniert weiss ich nach der saison...

aber - und darauf wollte ich raus: der wird nicht besonders abgestimmt (nur gewicht etc.) sondern wird einfach mitgeliefert, fertig. und das - wie gesagt - zu einem fairen kurs.


----------



## trailterror (8. Februar 2011)

Ist eigentlich schon mal einer den roco air tst r im helius AM gefahren?


----------



## Ti-Max (9. Februar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schon mal einer den roco air tst r im helius AM gefahren?



Ich fahre den im Nonius. Nicht zwingend vergleichbar bedingt durch den anderen Hinterbau, aber die Grundcharakteristik ist repräsentativ:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7953955&postcount=807

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## naboo (9. Februar 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schon mal einer den roco air tst r im helius AM gefahren?



Fahre einen roco coil tst r (215,5mm, orig. Umlenkhebel, Dämpferhalter Offset -11) mit Marzocchi 66er Gabel (RC2 ETA, Stahlfeder).
Bin super zufrieden und kann diese Kombi nur weiterempfehlen.
Leider gibt es für die Marzocchi Forken kein ETA mehr 
Schade, denn ich benutze diese genial einfache Absenkung relativ oft.


----------



## trailterror (9. Februar 2011)

Okay. Danke schon mal. Mir gefällt er optisch ganz gut, und die einfache unkomplizierte bedienereinstellungsmöglichkeit


----------



## PiR4Te (6. März 2011)

Mit welchem Tune werden denn die Heliusens am Monarch von N ausgeliefert, wenn man ihn mitbestellt?

Gibts für den Monarch auch eine ähnliche Übersicht mit den tunes wie für den Vivid?

Wie ist denn der Hinterbaucharakteristik beim Helius? Linear? 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bartenwal (6. März 2011)

Hallo Pir4te,

die Kennlinien sind auf der Homepage von Nicoai erhältlich. Helius AM und AC haben progressive Kennlinien, RC eine degressive Kennlinie.

Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## PiR4Te (6. März 2011)

Ach, genau... die Kennlinien... danke, da bin ich leider nicht drauf gekommen.

Gruss


----------



## stuk (6. März 2011)

2010 wurde fürs AM beim monarch der e-tune empfohlen.
mir war er aber zu leblos...........


----------



## AdR (6. März 2011)

Bartenwal schrieb:


> Hallo Pir4te,
> 
> die Kennlinien sind auf der Homepage von Nicoai erhältlich. Helius AM und AC haben progressive Kennlinien, RC eine degressive Kennlinie.
> 
> ...



Ist es nicht anders herum, oder lese ich die Übersetzungskennlinie falsch?


----------



## PiR4Te (7. März 2011)

Laut Ratio-Sheet und der Übersicht zum Monarch muß doch beim AC theoretisch mit der abfallenden Kurve Tune A oder D verbaut werden?! Tune E oder C sind doch konstant geradlinig... !?

Gruss


----------



## Bartenwal (7. März 2011)

AdR schrieb:


> ... oder lese ich die Übersetzungskennlinie falsch?


Die meisten Magazinen zeigen eine Kurve mit nach rechts steigendem Federweg und nach oben steigender Kraft.
Bei Helius AM & AC fällt das Übersetzungsverhältnis von Hub zu Federweg mit steigendem Hub. D.h. bei gleich bleibenden Federwegserhöhungen (z.B. je +10mm) wird der Dämpfer immer stärker komprimiert.
0-10mm = 10/2.9 = 3.44mm
10-20mm = 10/2.9 = 3.44 mm
20-30mm = 10/2.85 = 3.50 mm
30-40mm = 10/2.75 = 3.63 mm
40-50mm = 10/2.6  = 3.85 mm
...
Bei einer linearen Feder steigt also die Kraft progressiv.
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## Pinstripe (13. März 2011)

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand den FOX Van RC Coil-Dämpfer im Helius AM getestet? Wenn ich das richtig sehen, ist er dem FOX DHX 4 Coil ähnlich, nur wesentlich einfacher und ohne große Einstellmöglichkeiten. Mit letzterem haben ja schon einige gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Gruß


----------

